# Liveaboard Marina in S. Florida



## CatFree (Oct 23, 2011)

We're looking to spend 3 or more months in South Florida and would like to arrange monthly dockage in 3 different marinas. Any recommendations for liveaboard marinas Palm Beach or further south and in the Keys? Marina needs to be safe (will be flying home for a week over the holidays), reasonably priced, biking distance to groceries and shops. Please share your suggestions.


----------



## landmineop (Sep 2, 2010)

Try looking on CraigsList under boatslips and under dockage in Ft. Lauderdale and Florida Keys.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Catfree, forgive me if this is old news to you, but are you aware of Florida's quirky boating regulations? i.e. "anyone born on or after January 1, 1988 must have a Boating Safety Education ID Card to legally operate a boat in Florida" and anything with a motor, including your dink, must have a registration sticker on it. Couple of others they've got, but I don't think they require a FL registration unless the boat is in-state more than 183 days. (As many states do.) And hurricane season runs till...December 1st? which may impact your insurance policy.

The weather should be fine...just a head's up on the regulatory side, tourists are considered fair game.


----------



## Pikambah (Jul 29, 2021)

I'm also looking for a liveaboard marina in Southern Florida, somewhere where we could charter out of. Don't really want to be as far down as the keys due to hurricanes but on the eastern side would be preferred. Any thoughts? The ones I've found so far are Royal Palm, Ft.Lauderdale marina bay, Hollywood, Dinner Key, Harbor Town, and Mangrove. These are all potentials but still want to keep looking to find the best location, price, and one we can actually get into.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

there are no "live aboard" marinas. Just marina that have space that will allow you to stay on your boat.


----------



## teejayevans (Jul 10, 2005)

Sunset Bay, it’s about 7 miles up the St.Lucie river, well protected, nice area, stores within an easy walking distance. Best part is they have moorings as well as slips. Many live aboards, but most are seasonal of course.


----------



## Pikambah (Jul 29, 2021)

Don L said:


> there are no "live aboard" marinas. Just marina that have space that will allow you to stay on your boat.


I've seen some that list an actual liveaboard fee on their website, and I know some just turn their heads and some do not allow at all


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Pikambah said:


> I'm also looking for a liveaboard marina in Southern Florida, somewhere where we could charter out of. Don't really want to be as far down as the keys due to hurricanes


There is no place in southern FL exempt or even less prone to hurricanes that I'm aware of.


----------



## Pikambah (Jul 29, 2021)

Minnewaska said:


> There is no place in southern FL exempt or even less prone to hurricanes that I'm aware of.


Right but some places are somewhat more protected. Of course no where is completely safe


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Pikambah said:


> Right but some places are somewhat more protected. Of course no where is completely safe


The mainland is easier to get on a road and get away, for sure. I don't know if there are many places to protect the boat much better.


----------



## teejayevans (Jul 10, 2005)

For best protection, you can register with boatyards to be hauled out in case of a hurricane. There’s a fee to register of course, they run their lifts 24 hours a day. If you’re not on their list, you have no chance, they’re packed, putting boats in the areas normally used for parking. But you won’t be able to get relaunched in a timely manner and you can’t stay on your boat.
On the St Lucie river I mentioned above there’s canals you can take your boat, but again, it’s packed and you could get stuck for weeks or longer if a boat sinks and blocks the canal.
Also any marina will require insurance and you will need to add them to your policy, this is common and insurance company didn’t charge extra for this.
Another option is go up the St. Johns river, you’ll be far from the coast. There’s several choices of marinas.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

teejayevans said:


> you can register with boatyards to be hauled out in case of a hurricane. There's a fee to register of course, they run their lifts 24 hours a day.


Around here, there is a list. They don't charge to be on the list, but you pay for the haul. Lifts run only during daylight hours. Our current marina can't get the marina emptied, with less than 5 days notice. It's always less than five days. Henri only triggered the list, with two days of hauling available.

Technically, when your number is called on the list, you need to be fully ready to haul or go to the end of the line (which they can't get to). It's a ridiculous process, as fridges are full, sails are still on, etc. They don't enforce it that way, they just instill a panic in everyone. I was #3 and literally on my way to the marina, when called.

A prior marina was the same, but required that everyone leave the slips, whether you hauled or not. You could stay on some of the moorings that were hurricane rated, if you had no other options. If one saw the boat lying on shore that made the front page of the papers, it was next to that location.

Have a good plan, wherever you are. I've lost count of how many times I've hauled, as a boat owner over the years. I think this last stretch was the longest period of calm, however. I wonder if this could be the blow that knocks down the waive of new entrants into boat ownership. I have to think most had no plan and got pretty scared.


----------



## teejayevans (Jul 10, 2005)

Florida marinas use to try to kick everyone out, but they passed a law that prevents them from doing that to long term residents….BUT they won’t take new boats (transients).
I believe this is dictated by their insurance companies in order to minimize risks. They also expect you to strip your boat of all canvas, items on the deck, dingy, etc.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

these answers are full of maybes, generalities, miss info, and just plain wrong info

the only answer is to check with specific marinas!


----------

